# Disgusted



## red37 (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone else dislike their spouse?


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

Why are you still married if you dislike your spouse?


----------



## red37 (Feb 19, 2016)

Who knows

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

red37 said:


> Who knows
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Not you. Not us.

If you want advice, provide more information.


----------

